# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 > سوال: قطع کردن ADSL

## www.pc3enter.tk

سلام دوستان

می خواستم بدانم آیا کدی هست که با بتوان ASDL را قطع کرد 
(ممنون می شم اگر کمکم کنید)

باتشکر

----------


## setroyd

Private Sub Form_Load()
Shell "RasDial /DISCONNECT"
End Sub
امیدوارم کارت راه بیفته دوست عزیز

----------


## setroyd

این رو تو ماژول میندازی 

Public Const RAS_MAXENTRYNAME As Integer = 256
Public Const RAS_MAXDEVICETYPE As Integer = 16
Public Const RAS_MAXDEVICENAME As Integer = 128
Public Const RAS_RASCONNSIZE As Integer = 412

Public Type RasEntryName
    dwSize As Long
    szEntryName(RAS_MAXENTRYNAME) As Byte
End Type

Public Type RasConn
    dwSize As Long
    hRasConn As Long
    szEntryName(RAS_MAXENTRYNAME) As Byte
    szDeviceType(RAS_MAXDEVICETYPE) As Byte
    szDeviceName(RAS_MAXDEVICENAME) As Byte
End Type

Public Declare Function RasEnumConnections Lib _
"rasapi32.dll" Alias "RasEnumConnectionsA" (lpRasConn As _
Any, lpcb As Long, lpcConnections As Long) As Long

Public Declare Function RasHangUp Lib "rasapi32.dll" Alias _
"RasHangUpA" (ByVal hRasConn As Long) As Long
Public gstrISPName As String
Public ReturnCode As Long

Public Sub HangUp()
    Dim i As Long
    Dim lpRasConn(255) As RasConn
    Dim lpcb As Long
    Dim lpcConnections As Long
    Dim hRasConn As Long
    lpRasConn(0).dwSize = RAS_RASCONNSIZE
    lpcb = RAS_MAXENTRYNAME * lpRasConn(0).dwSize
    lpcConnections = 0
    ReturnCode = RasEnumConnections(lpRasConn(0), lpcb, _
    lpcConnections)

    If ReturnCode = ERROR_SUCCESS Then
        For i = 0 To lpcConnections - 1
            If Trim(ByteToString(lpRasConn(i).szEntryName)) = Trim(gstrISPName) Then
                hRasConn = lpRasConn(i).hRasConn
                ReturnCode = RasHangUp(ByVal hRasConn)
            End If
        Next i
    End If
End Sub

Public Function ByteToString(bytString() As Byte) As String
    Dim i As Integer
    ByteToString = ""
    i = 0
    While bytString(i) = 0&
        ByteToString = ByteToString & Chr(bytString(i))
        i = i + 1
    Wend
End Function


اینم تو فرم میندازی 

Private Sub Command1_Click()
    Call HangUp
End Sub


2 تا واست گذاشتم که به مشکل نخوری

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

دستون درد نکنه

ببینم این کد wireless (وایرلس) را قطع می کند یا نه

----------


## setroyd

اره رو wireless هم میشه

----------


## setroyd

setroyd@yahoo.com

----------

